
Telegram faces DDoS attack in China - venturis_voice
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/12/telegram-faces-ddos-attack-in-china-again/
======
bannnnned
If a central server can be DDoSed, it doesn't feel like a "secure" service.

If everything's routed through a centralized hub, the hub could serve as a way
point for attacking maliciously weakened end-to-end encryption via MitM
interception, and collector of identifiers for metadata like device phone
numbers.

~~~
saagarjha
I vouched for your comment even though I’m not sure if it was killed by
downvotes or because your account is new. I think you have a reasonable
comment; however, there’s a difference between security and reliability: end-
to-end encrypted messages can be routed through a central location and still
be “secure” in the face of a DDoS (but not able to function), and a federated
service can be hopelessly insecure but still resilient to attacks like these.
Telegram by default is not all that secure and centralized, and with their
encrypted chats is hopefully at least secure (though I’m not sure if it is
with regards to metadata).

------
AFascistWorld
They likely mounted attacks against Youtube when Guo Wengui was doing high
profile live-streaming in 2017.

It wan right before he was scheduled to start, he lives in NYC.

[https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/3816099/is-youtube-down-
east-c...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/3816099/is-youtube-down-east-coast-
of-america-hit-by-major-outage-as-video-site-goes-down/)

[https://twitter.com/PekingMike/status/875706450869399552](https://twitter.com/PekingMike/status/875706450869399552)

------
FDSGSG
What a weird title.

Telegram says this is mostly affecting the Americas
[https://twitter.com/telegram/status/1138768124914929664](https://twitter.com/telegram/status/1138768124914929664)

The article itself says "IP addresses coming mostly from China" which would
accurately describe most botnets.

